# Poconos Sleet Storm



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

quick video from a few nights ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I like the turbo whistle!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I love hearing a turbo... Great video


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I too like the turbo, my dog though is a diff story  My advise though next time hold your phone the other way.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry had to


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I LOVE that feeling to


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok, so what kind of truck is this and what mods have been done? Exhaust? Programmer? I can't hear my 6.7L unless the windows are up and I hit just the right RPM, but it is nowhere near that loud. I like it.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hi*

Its the first truck in my signature, the exhaust is 4in free flowing, stainless steel


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

FISHERBOY;1977769 said:


> Its the first truck in my signature, the exhaust is 4in free flowing, stainless steel


Sorry, I'm on my phone and can't see any of your signature. So the aftermarket exhaust makes your turbo louder?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*hi*

its all about the ATS compressor housing


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

FISHERBOY;1977801 said:


> its all about the ATS compressor housing


So you have an aftermarket turbo as well? Sounds like a lot of money in exhaust. Obviously, you are seeing an increase in HP, but what about MPG, or do you not track that? Obviously, MPG is impacted by many things, one of which is your ability to "keep your foot out of it." I know many who modify, find that hard to do. Hey, you got it, you want to use it, right?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hi*

NOPE that's a stock turbo, it does have a banks wicked wheel. With MPGS I have seen better gains with the tuner


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Next video*


----------

